
A “new” Amazon waffle maker came with an old crusty-looking waffle already in it - fortran77
https://www.vox.com/recode/2020/1/3/21047550/amazon-waffle-maker-babycakes-marketplace-seller
======
ryeights
I’ve cancelled my Amazon subscription and I suggest others do as well. There
is simply no way to avoid counterfeits and scams when buying on Amazon right
now, and that’s not a problem I should have to worry about.

~~~
slenk
Why are we instantly siding with the accuser who has an easily fake-able
photo? No longer innocent until proven guilty?

~~~
cgriswald
I received a “new” product I bought on Amazon that had something on it that
could have either been a lubricant for the product or someone’s food. The
entire product was very greasy and there was other weirdness that lead me to
believe what I received was someone else’s return. I sent it back and ordered
directly from the manufacturer. When I opened the package it only confirmed my
suspicions. No greasy stuff. Paperwork that was missing in the Amazon
shipment. Protective packing. Etc.

My conclusion was that the Amazon product was returned and no one even looked
at it before taping it up and sending it out to me. Maybe the customer lied to
them about why they were returning it. I don’t know.

Whatever it was, it certainly means I’m not dismissing this customer’s story
out of hand.

~~~
lonelappde
Iron products are supposed to be shipped with a mineral oil coating.

~~~
cgriswald
I assume you're offering this as a counterpoint, suggesting I might have just
been mistaken about it being a return?

1\. It wasn't mineral oil. It lacked the feel, appearance, and odor of mineral
oil. The substance was buttery and it would not surprise me if it had been
butter.

2\. The greasiness wasn't the only weirdness with the device.

3\. The device straight from the manufacturer lacked the greasiness and other
weirdness, but was otherwise clearly the same product with the same packaging
(except some extra bits the one through Amazon didn't have).

------
anon463637
_Paging BigCliveDotCom_

It's time for another Amazon hotdogger / deathdapter / waffle-smasher tear-
down and circuit diagram. [http://bigclive.com](http://bigclive.com)

EDIT: I bet it's from return stock where the seller/Amazon didn't open it and
just assumed it was clean / sellable.

------
mrunkel
Shit happens. At least with Amazon it's super easy to make a return (at least
here in Germany).

~~~
JoBrad
I’ve never had a bad experience returning items here in the US, either.

------
zweep
I once bought an electric toothbrush sealed in the box at a Costco store which
had clearly been used at least once.

------
aaron695
Vox are garbage, out for clicks

An expert explains why Burberry, H&M, Nike, and Urban Outfitters destroy
unsold merch — and what it says about consumer culture.
[https://www.vox.com/the-goods/2018/9/17/17852294/fashion-
bra...](https://www.vox.com/the-goods/2018/9/17/17852294/fashion-brands-
burning-merchandise-burberry-nike-h-and-m)

If you're totally freaked out about wheat products on a second hand product
(Yes, it was bought as new and looks gross) your great grand parents would be
ashamed of you, that's privilege.

Just return it if you must. This one story is not worth the millions of views
it's getting.

A working product should be destroyed because it had old food on it? That's
fine, but don't pretend next week you are an amazing human who recycles.

Humans still work at Amazon and they make mistakes do we really need blood on
this?

